# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 12/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thưởng thức bữa trưa Buffet và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Bangkok từ tòa nhà cao nhất Bangkok - Baiyoke Sky 88 tầng và đến Campuchia tham quan Đến Angkor Wat, một trong những kỳ quan của thế giới, thiêng liêng bật nhất ở đất nước Chùa Tháp.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc*

Giá:   6.295.000 - 9.295.000 VNĐThời gian đi:   3 ngày 2 đêmPhương tiện:   Hàng khôngKhởi hành: 

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – PQC- SGN + thuế sân bay
(Giá vé có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm và theo qui định của hãng hàng không) )Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình.Khách sạn: Theo sự lựa chọn của Quý khách ( tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng, lẻ khách ngủ ghép phòng 3 [phòng 2 + giường phụ]). Quý khách có thể nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn, sẽ phụ thu thêm tiền phòng theo từng loại phòng và khách sạn.Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (03 bữa điểm tâm và 05 bữa chính từ trưa ngày đi đến trưa ngày về)Tham quan theo chương trìnhHướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng ViệtBảo hiểm du lịch: mức tối đa 60.000.000đồng /01 trường hợpNón FIDITOUR + khăn lạnh + nước tinh khiết 01 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày.Hỗ trợ chi phí taxi đến điểm tập trung : 40.000 đồng / khách/ 2 lượt. 

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Hạ Long*

Giá tour: 405.000 VND/khách (đoàn >=100 khách)Thời gian: 1 ngàyPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng tàu, ô tôKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô du lịch, chất lượng, điều hoà (xe Hyundai hoặc Ford)Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trìnhHướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệmNước suối trên xeVé thăm quan thắng cảnhTàu thăm quan Vịnh Hạ LongBảo hiểm du lịchQuà tặng mũ của Du Lịch Bốn Mùa

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí khác ngoài chương trình
Hoá đơn VAT...

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Campuchia*

Giá tour: 4.578.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 11,12,13/02/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiều, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Thanh Niên

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Thái Lan*

Giá tour: 8.880.000,00 VNĐThời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 29 / 12/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay Hà Nội – Bangkok – Hà Nội (Vé đoàn)Thuế sân bay, phí an ninh hàng không, phụ phí xăng dầu: 119 USD (*).Khách sạn 3 và 4 sao tiêu chuẩn (2người/phòng), nếu đoàn lẻ thì sử dụng phòng 3người (2 giường đơn + 1 giường xếp kê thêm - diện tích phòng không thay đổi).Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình kinh nghiệm theo suốt tuyến.Bảo hiểm du lịch nước ngoài.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, thuế VAT. Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## rocy

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HỨA HẸN GIÁ HẤP DẪN NHẤT NĂM 2013 KHI ĐẾN VỚI ĐẤT NƯỚC HÀN QUỐC



HÀ NỘI – SEOUL – LOTTE WORLD – CÔNG VIÊN IMJINGAK – HÀ NỘI

Lịch trình: 5 ngày/ 4 đêm (bao gồm thời gian bay)
Khởi hành dự kiến: 25.01.2013

Chào quý khách đến với Seoul – thành phố nổi tiếng với thời trang, mỹ phẩm hàng đầu thế giới, cùng hòa mình vui chơi giải trí tại thiên đường Lotte World, thưởng thức buffet trên du thuyền sông Hàn. 

Nếu là người yêu thích lịch sử, Quý vị có thể tìm hiểu được nhiều về văn hóa cũng như lịch sử của 2 miền Nam – Bắc Triều Tiên, chiêm ngưỡng cây cầu tự do và khu trưng bày những hiện vật chiến tranh tại công viên Imjingak. 

Quý khách cũng có thể thử vận may tại sòng bài Walker Hill Casino. Và nếu là tín đồ của shopping, Quý khách tha hồ chọn lựa tại khu phố thời trang Myoungdong, hay các cửa hàngNhân sâm, Đá quí.

Một chương trình cực kỳ thú vị đang chờ đón Quý khách ở Seoul!


Ngày 01 Hà Nội – Seoul (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. 
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của VINATOP TRAVEL đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bayOZ 734 đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. 
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

Ngày 02 Seoul – City Tour (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. 
Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Sau đó tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống. 
Đoàn tự do chụp ảnh và tìm hiểu văn hóa Hàn Quốc.
Tiếp tục dạo bước trong khuôn viên sân vận động Seoul – nơi tổ chức World Cup năm 2002 tại Hàn Quốc.
Dùng bữa trưa với thực đơn Hàn Quốc.
Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan chợ Đông Đại Môn – khu chợ trung tâm sầm uất ở Seoul. Cùng khám phá cuộc sống nơi phố chợ Seoul.
Đoàn ăn tối với món thịt lợn nướng tẩm ướp gia vị Hàn.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .

Ngày 03 Seoul – Lotte World (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn đến khuôn viên giải trí của Lotte World – một trong những thiên đường giải trí lớn nhất ở Seoul – nơi quý khách có thể tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh, và tham gia các trò chơi. 

Đoàn ăn trưa buffet trên tàu sông Hàn, ngắm quang cảnh con sông giữa lòng thành phố.
Buổi chiều quý khách tha hồ mua sắm tại cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc và cửa hàng Thạch Anh Tím với hàng trăm loại sản phẩm làm từ thiên nhiên.
Ăn tối với món gà hầm sâm truyền thống.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

Ngày 04 Seoul – Công viên Imjingak (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đến công viên biên giới Imjingak. Quý khách sẽ được tận mắt thấy cây cầu Tự do nối liền biên giới Nam – Bắc Triều Tiên, và được trải nghiệm lịch sử 2 miền qua những hiện vật trưng bày.
Ăn trưa với lẩu Shabu Shabu.
Buổi chiều, quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm tại khu Myung-dong – khu phố thời trang nổi tiếng. 
Đoàn cũng có thể tham gia thử vận may tại sòng bay Walker Hill Casino – một trong những địa điểm đẳng cấp của Hàn Quốc.
Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng lẩu hải sản Hàn Quốc.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 05 Seoul - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sau bữa sáng, đi tham quan làng dân tộc Hanok, thăm dòng suối Cheng Gye.
Đoàn ăn trưa với thực đơn Trung Quốc, thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế. 

Sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục mua sắm tại cửa hàng tổng hợp Cheng –Ha. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon đáp chuyến bay OZ733 trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 17.000.000 VND
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên


Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
+ 2 chai nước suối/ khách/ ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên người Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (50USD/ người/ đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 5USD/khách/ngày

Lưu ý: 
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.


Thủ tục đăng ký (xin visa): 

- Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng 6 tháng kèm 01 ảnh (3.5x4.5) nền trắng.
- Bản photo CMND
- Chứng minh nghề nghiệp, một trong số những giấy tờ sau:
+ Hợp đồng lao động
+ Quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ
+ Giấy phép ĐKKD
+ Thẻ hưu trí hoặc quyết định nghỉ hưu
+ Thẻ sinh viên, thẻ học sinh
- Chứng minh tài chính, một trong những giấy tờ sau:
+ Sổ tiết kiệm trị giá tối thiểu 100 triệu đồng hoặc 5,000 USD (đã gửi trước ngày khởi hành 03 tháng)
+ Sổ đỏ nhà đất đứng tên khách.
+ Đăng ký xe ô-tô đứng tên khách.
- Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu đi theo gia đình)

- Lệ phí không hoàn lại: 50USD/ khách phí làm visa trong trường hợp ĐSQ từ chối cấp visa cho Quý khách, chi phí dịch thuật hồ sơ và các chi phí liên quan khác.
- Công ty du lịch có thể yêu cầu bổ sung thêm hồ sơ nếu cần thiết.
- Quý khách vui lòng điền đầy đủ thông tin liên hệ vào form bên dưới khi đăng ký tour

SƠ YẾU LÝ LỊCH

1. Họ và tên: 
2. Ngày tháng năm sinh: Giới tính:
3. Nơi sinh: Quốc tịch:
4. Số hộ chiếu:	 Ngày cấp:	 Ngày hết hạn:
5. Địa chỉ nhà:
6. Điện thoại nhà riêng: Điện thoại di động:
7. Email: Số CMND:
8. Nghề nghiệp/ Chức vụ:
6. Tên công ty (Tên trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):

7. Địa chỉ công ty (Địa chỉ trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):

8. Điện thoại công ty:
11. Tên chồng ( Vợ ) : Điện thoại chồng (Vợ)
12. Ngày tháng năm sinh (vợ hoặc chồng): 
13. Số CMTND (của vợ hoặc chồng):
14. Đã được cấp visa Hàn Quốc lần nào chưa? Khi nào Loại visa:
15. Đã bị từ chối visa Hàn Quốc lần nào chưa?	 Khi nào?	 Ở đâu?
16. Liệt kê những nước đã đến trong vòng 05 năm qua:


SEJONGTOUR TỰ HÀO LÀ ĐƠN VỊ CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HÀN QUỐC, LAND TOUR HÀN QUỐC CHUYÊN NGHIỆP, CHẤT LƯỢNG CAO. CHÚNG TÔI LUÔN CÓ GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHO CÁC ĐƠN VỊ, ĐOÀN THỂ, KHÁCH ĐOÀN KHI ĐĂNG KÝ DỊCH VỤ. CHÚNG TÔI CÒN RẤT NHIỀU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH ĐA DẠNG VÀ PHONG PHÚ. QUÝ VỊ HÃY LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI ĐỂ BIẾT THÊM CHI TIẾT.

Thu Huyền - 0946 729 043
YM: sejongtourhanoi
Email: sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com*

----------


## rocy

*HÀ NỘI – SEOUL – LOTTE WORLD – HÀ NỘI


Lịch trình: 4 ngày/ 3 đêm (bao gồm thời gian bay)
Khởi hành dự kiến: 28.01.2013

Chào quý khách đến với Seoul – thành phố nổi tiếng với thời trang, mỹ phẩm hàng đầu thế giới, cùng hòa mình vui chơi giải trí tại thiên đườngLotte World, thưởng thức buffet trên du thuyền sông Hàn. 

Nếu là người yêu thích lịch sử, Quý vị có thể tìm hiểu được nhiều về văn hóa cũng như lịch sử của 2 miền Nam – Bắc Triều Tiên, chiêm ngưỡng cây cầu tự do và khu trưng bày những hiện vật chiến tranh tại công viên Imjingak. 

Quý khách cũng có thể thử vận may tại sòng bài Walker Hill Casino. Và nếu là tín đồ của shopping, Quý khách tha hồ chọn lựa tại khu phố thời trang Myoungdong, hay các cửa hàng Nhân sâm, Đá quí.

Một chương trình cực kỳ thú vị đang chờ đón Quý khách ở Seoul!


Ngày 01 Hà Nội – Seoul (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. 
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của VINATOP TRAVEL đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay OZ 734 đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. 
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

Ngày 02 Seoul – City Tour (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. 
Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Sau đó tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống. 
Đoàn tự do chụp ảnh và tìm hiểu văn hóa Hàn Quốc.
Tiếp tục dạo bước trong khuôn viên sân vận động Seoul – nơi tổ chức World Cup năm 2002 tại Hàn Quốc.
Dùng bữa trưa với thực đơn Hàn Quốc.
Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan chợ Đông Đại Môn – khu chợ trung tâm sầm uất ở Seoul. Cùng khám phá cuộc sống nơi phố chợ Seoul.
Đoàn ăn tối với món thịt lợn nướng tẩm ướp gia vị Hàn.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .

Ngày 03 Seoul – Lotte World (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn đến khuôn viên giải trí của Lotte World – một trong những thiên đường giải trí lớn nhất ở Seoul – nơi quý khách có thể tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh, và tham gia các trò chơi. 

Đoàn ăn trưa buffet trên tàu sông Hàn, ngắm quang cảnh con sông giữa lòng thành phố.
Buổi chiều quý khách tha hồ mua sắm tại cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc và cửa hàng Thạch Anh Tím với hàng trăm loại sản phẩm làm từ thiên nhiên.
Ăn tối với món gà hầm sâm truyền thống.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

Ngày 04 Seoul - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sau bữa sáng, đi tham quan làng dân tộc Hanok, thăm dòng suối Cheng Gye.
Đoàn ăn trưa với thực đơn Trung Quốc, thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế. 

Sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục mua sắm tại cửa hàng tổng hợp Cheng –Ha. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon đáp chuyến bay OZ733 trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. 

Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 15.876.000 VND
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên



Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
+ 2 chai nước suối/ khách/ ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên người Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (50USD/ người/ đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 5USD/khách/ngày

Lưu ý: 
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.

Gọi ngay 0946 729 043 để được tư vấn tốt nhất!*

----------


## duong359.hoanggia

*TRONG NƯỚC
**Tour du lịch Mũi Né khuyến mãi 20% (2Ngày/1Đêm)

*
*hời Gian:* 2 Ngày/1 Đêm
*Khởi Hành:* Theo yêu cầu đoàn
*Phương Tiện:* Xe tham quan đời mới
*Gía Tour Trọn Gói:*850*,000* VND/Khách
*Hành Trình:* Sài Gòn - Tà Kú - Phan Thiết - Mũi NéDu Lịch Hoàng Gia áp dụng *khuyến mãi 20%* giá chỉ còn *850.000*VND/1Khách,

Là một tỉnh duyên hải cực nam Trung bộ, Phan Thiết thực sự là nơi nghỉ mát lý tưởng cho mọi du khách bởi khí hậu nắng ấm quanh năm. Đến Phan Thiết là để chinh phục đồi cát Mũi Né, hòa mình vào làn nước biển trong xanh và thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản của vùng biển. Một chuyến đi thú vị đang chờ đón quý du khách! 
Hãy để chúng tôi, Công ty Du lịch Quốc tế Hoàng Gia mang đến cho bạn những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất từ chuyến du lịch này !



*NGÀY 01: TP HCM – TAFKU – MŨI NÉ*
05h00: Xe và HDV Công ty Du lịch Quốc tế Hoàng Gia đón Quý du khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết. 
07h00: Dừng chân dùng điểm tâm sáng nhà hàng Hưng Phát. Tiếp tục lộ trình đến Phan Thiết. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ được nghe HDV thuyết minh về những nét đặc sắc và độc đáo của vùng đất mà đoàn đang đi qua và tham gia vào một số trò chơi sinh hoạt tập thể như: đố vui, ca hát, kể chuyện, đi tìm ần số,.... 
10h30    Dừng chân tham quan núi Tà Kú. Quý khách đi cáp treo (phí cáp treo tự túc), ngắm cảnh đồng bằng Hàm Thuận Nam với những vườn Thanh Long xanh bạt ngàn và màu tím thơ mộng của những cây hoa Bằng Lăng đang độ nở hoa. Quý khách sẽ cùng hướng dẫn viên tham quan chùa Linh Sơn Trường Thọ với bộ tượng tam thế Phật được tạc bằng gỗ trầm hương trên 100 năm tuổi và chụp hình lưu niệm với tượng Phật nhập niết bàn lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, dài 49m, cao 11m.
11h30: Quý khách Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Thiên Thai trên núi Tà Kú. Sau đó đi cáp treo xuống núi và tiếp tục lộ trình đến Phan Thiết. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
15h30: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tắm bùn, khoáng tại Trung tâm suối khoáng nóng Mũi Né.( Tự túc tắm bùn)Về lại khách sạn tự do tắm biển. 
18h00: Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Quý khách tham gia chương trình Giao Lưu Lửa Trại, mọi người cùng nhau quay quần bên ánh lửa trại tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn mang tính đồng đội, gắn kết mọi người với nhau do Công ty  tổ chức. Cùng nhau thưởng thức Khoai nướng. Tự do khám phá Mũi Né về đêm, Nghỉ đêm tại Resort


*NGÀY 02: MŨI NÉ – PHAN THIẾT – TP HCM*
06h00: Xe đưa đoàn đến tham quan Đồi Cát Bay, ngắm ánh bình minh trên đỉnh Đồi Hồng. Đây cũng là nơi khơi nguồn cảm hứng bất tận của các nhà nhiếp ảnh. Đồi cát muôn hình, muôn vẻ cùng với những hoạt động, sinh sống của người dân trên cát góp phần cho ra đời những tác phẩm đẹp. Ngoài ra Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi trượt cát và thưởng thức Dừa ba nhát và Đậu hủ non và món bánh Tai vạt ngay trên đồi cát (chi phí tự túc). 
Tự do tắm biển, Trả phòng. Dùng cơm trưa. Khởi hành về lại TP HCM
Trên đường về Quý khách dừng chân mua sắm Tranh cát Phi Long, đặc sản Phan Thiết như: thanh long ruột đỏ, thanh long ruột trắng, nước mắm, bánh cốm… về làm quà cho gia đình và người thân. Ngắm nhìn vườn cây trái thanh long ven hai bên đường.
18h00: Về đến TP HCM, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong chuyến du lịch tiếp theo với Công ty Du lịch Quốc tế Hoàng Gia.


Chương trình này có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời tiết và tình hình thực tế tại các điểm tham quan



*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:  850.000 VNĐ/Khách*
* (Giá tour trên chỉ áp dụng cho đoàn 40-45 trở lên khách)*


*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
+ Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới, 45c Hight Class máy lạnh, ghế bật, tài xế kinh nghiệm lái xe an toàn, vui vẽ, lịch sự…
+ Resort tiêu chuẩn 2 sao: Resort Thiên Ý, Sóng Biễn Xanh, Thùy Trang
+ Ăn uống: Thực đơn phong phú theo ẩm thực địa phương.
     Ăn sáng: 02 bữa.
    Ăn chính: 03 bữa. (theo thực đơn đính kèm)
+ HDV DL kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình, vui vẽ phục vụ đoàn suốt tuyến du lịch.
+ Vé vào cổng tham quan các thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
+ Khách được bảo hiểm trọn tour với phí bồi thường cao nhất: 10.000.000 đồng.
+ Nước uống 01 chai/ngày, khăn lạnh 02 cái/ngày.
+ giao lưu lửa trại, 


*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
+ Thuế VAT.
+ Tắm khoáng bùn, 
+  Ăn uống, tham quan ngoài chương trình và các chương trình tự túc khác.
QUÀ TẶNG:
+ Nón du lịch.
+ Qùa tặng trò chơi trên xe và lửa trại. 
GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: tính giá như người lớn.
+ Trẻ em từ 06 - 11 tuổi: tính 50 % giá tour người lớn. ngủ chung cha mẹ
+ Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: Miễn phí, ba mẹ tự lo cho bé. Nhưng hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 em bé. Em bé thứ hai phải mua giá tour trẻ em.

----------


## hoaban

Tour du lịch hấp dẫn quá, nhưng không biết bao giờ mới có hội đi được.

----------

